
Facebook Won't Monetize Content about Tragedy and Conflict, Debated Social Issues - rishsriv
https://www.facebook.com/facebookmedia/get-started/monetization_contentguidelines
======
rishsriv
"The following content may not be eligible for monetization: ... Tragedy &
Conflict Content that focuses on real world tragedies, including but not
limited to depictions of death, casualties, physical injuries, even if the
intention is to promote awareness or education. For example, situations like
natural disasters, crime, self-harm, medical conditions and terminal
illnesses.

Debated Social Issues Content that is incendiary, inflammatory, demeaning or
disparages people, groups, or causes is not eligible for ads. Content that
features or promotes attacks on people or groups is generally not eligible for
ads, even if in the context of news or awareness purposes. ..."

Facebook has the right to do whatever it wants on its platform, but this will
have bad social consequences. Publishers will have no incentive to cover
conflicts in war-torn regions, attacks by radical religious groups on
minorities in third-world countries, or any news that is not happy and
advertiser-friendly under these guidelines.

The only groups that will now have an incentive to cover these issues will be
those with a political agenda - including political pages and fake/misleading
news outlets.

Terrifying for the future of the discourse in the world :/

